# A Name?



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2011)

Who can be the first to give me the correct ID/ name for this hybrid?






I just love this little guy. It really puts out!





Here's a closeup:


----------



## Hera (May 28, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty, and well grown.


----------



## Shiva (May 28, 2011)

Very pretty and I'm thrilled. I'm gonna put a new name on my list of wanted phrags.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2011)

Sorry, no name, but a word - LOVELY :clap:


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2011)

Phrag. Shroederae?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2011)

I tried to figure it out, but couldn't. I think it has some schlimii, one of the caudatums, maybe caricinum and/or boisserianum...

Albopurpureum?

Whatever it is, it's really pretty!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 28, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> I just love this little *guy*. It really puts out!



Guy?? oke:That is so clearly a girly phrag. How adorable! :smitten: I want one!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2011)

Albopurpureum....Dot you got it! These flowers are so often confused with Schroederae. Goggle either name and you find both flowers because so many have their plants mislabeled

Jo,
You're right it is graceful like a lady


----------



## John M (May 28, 2011)

ecuadorense x Schroederae?


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Albopurpureum....Dot you got it! These flowers are so often confused with Schroderae. Goggle either name and you find both flowers because so many have their plants mislabeled



Then how do you know you have Albopurpureum? What are the distinguishing characteristics?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Albopurpureum....Dot you got it! These flowers are so often confused with Schroederae. Goggle either name and you find both flowers because so many have their plants mislabeled


Wow! What's my prize? oke:

Phrag. Albopurpureum
|- Phrag. Dominianum
| |- Phrag. caudatum
| |_ Phrag. caricinum
|_ Phrag. schlimii


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2011)

Kevin, this is Schroederae. A much larger flower, all that I've seen are darker in color but that might be arguable and a much larger plant. I will try to photograph the two together so you can see.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 31, 2011)

*updated picture*

Here are the two together. Look at the width of the leaves and size of the flowers to see the difference


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2011)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 1, 2011)

I would take any of them :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## ORG (Jun 3, 2011)

John M. has made an interesting proposal, also when I don't like the using of the speciesname ecuadorense (it is really a synonym of pearcei).
In the past very often clones were in culture labeled as ecuadorense, which were in truth richteri.

This hybrid could be the cross between Schroederae and richteri.

Here as an example another cross schlimii X richteri = Phrag. Wössen






You can see the similar colour and also twisted petals.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Shiva (Jun 3, 2011)

I thought of albopurpureum but it seemed different from the pictures I have of it. The good news: I have one and I ain't no girlie.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots of nice phrags in this thread, no besseae though.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2011)

I think Wossen is a smaller flower than Albopurpureum. At least mine, and the others I've seen, are.


----------



## quietaustralian (Jun 4, 2011)

I like the subtle colour of these flowers. I guess there is a trend for breeding darker flowers but I think the colour really suits. 
I’ve just added this one to my wants list.

Regards, Mick


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Lots of nice phrags in this thread, no besseae though.



Maybe that's why they're so nice.:rollhappy:oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 4, 2011)

Kevin pulled a funny!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 9, 2011)

Very difficult to say or be sure?
But it is very nice!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! That's really the pinnacle, isn't it?


----------

